# Hojo Jutsu instructional videos!



## AbsZero (Oct 9, 2008)

I've found some very nice video of Yanagi-Ryu, I think it's really rare... 

Check it:

1st part - http://fliiby.com/file/96711/787gz8fc98.html

2nd part - http://fliiby.com/file/96839/ehe9xvfne0.html

3rd part - http://fliiby.com/file/96894/uns27yud8y.html

4th part - http://fliiby.com/file/96708/9i8j6s705p.html


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 9, 2008)

interesting 
thanks


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice find.  Thanks.

David


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey, I have this on DVD!


----------

